# Hello Pet <3 TBT reward for peeps who recommend me!



## Bunnilla (Nov 1, 2016)

There is this very cute app/game, that you can download called Hello Pet. You can have different pets such as cats, dogs, a lizard, and a monkey. They run around your screen or do cute things. You can even customize the room with a lot of available accessories, and make them do commands with your voice like "bang" (play dead) or talk to them. (They have little speech bubbles and say things lol) This game is 12/10 cute, and I recommend to try it out. If you end up downloading it, it asks you if someone recommended you and has a blank space for an ID. If you put my ID: 895829260, I can give you 20 or 25 TBT. (I'm sorry it's low but I'm not rich x. x) You can adjust their opacity or size so you don't get annoyed, or disable them for whatever period you want like if you are watching youtube and don't want them running around. This is a screenshot I took: 


Spoiler: Screenshot







So cute! ^^


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 1, 2016)

Plz I need me the Chihuahua lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lmao


----------

